# How to walk one dog, but not the other?



## jeffdavis (Aug 13, 2012)

I have two excellent little young dogs. They are pretty well behaved. I can leave both of them at home with no separation anxiety. And they both behave pretty well on walks. The biggest problem is that I would sometimes want to take one of them for a walk without the other one. The smaller one (mostly Jack Russell) will bark his head off if I try to leave with the other one. The other one (very mixed breed, some Chow, but only 25 pounds) will whine like someone is running her over with a steam roller.

The problem is that when they see me get a leash, they assume that they are both going.

I just gave up and haven't tried. But it would be very convenient to take one and not the other sometimes. I would love some helpful suggestions...


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

it sounds like they bonded more with each other rather than you. Sorry if that sounds harsh but that is what it sounds like. I would start doing everything separate with them. Different training times, feed in different rooms, play with them separate and walk them separate.They need to Rebuild a bond with YOU not each other.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know if it means they're more bonded to each other. I've never thought my dogs were particularly bonded to each other (they mostly ignore each other), and they don't mind being separated, but if one goes on a walk and the others don't. . .well! I always say they're jealous .

Sorry, I don't know what to do about it other than ignoring the barking/whining. If you have housemates or close neighbors that might be hard, though.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Are you able to put the leash on out of sight of the dog who is staying home? When my parents first got Hamish he associated them putting their coats on with them all going out, so when they put their coats on and left him at home he was pretty upset, however if they put their coats on in a different room he was fine about being left.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I don't know if it means they're more bonded to each other.


Me, either. Mine do this just because everyone wants to be the one who is going for the walk (or to the part or scootering or wherever we are going). I'm a big meanie and just ignore it and go do what I'm going to do. 

If it's unbearable, I would practice letting one dog out in the yard at a time for awhile until they at least get used to that, then sneaky just leave for your walk from the yard instead of the house.


----------



## jeffdavis (Aug 13, 2012)

We are all very bonded to each other. Including the cat. I guess I am going to try treating it like normal separation anxiety. Leave and come back. Leave and come back. The one time I thought I was getting away with I heard that the other dog whined for the whole time I was away. That is not good for my dog (most importantly), but it isn't good for the neighbors either.

I used to have problems with the cat wanting to go on the walks with us as well. Since I live in an urban setting with lots of traffic, I had to circle back and give cat wet food, so I could get away with the dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My dogs do the same thing. It has been like this always. They just always want to be the first one to go! 

I remedied the anxiety of leaving somewhat by always being sure to have a treat for them when I get back. Especially shopping days when I am gone 4-6 hours. They know there is always a pig ear or something coming through that door with me! They get busy looking through the grocery bags if I sit the bags down ... within their reach!

For regular walks ... I just give out tiny treats ... like a milkbone!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I just take them out and ignore the whining. Within a couple of day they got used to it. There would still be whining, but they wouldn't get quite so excited just from seeing me walk to the door, they would sort of hang back and wait to be called and then get excited once I confirmed which one was going.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I just ignore it, too. Mine are all well-exercised mentally and physically, so there's no real reason for them to be upset (except that they want to go LOL). They also all get alone time with me going to new places, visiting family, etc., so I don't feel too bad. 

One idea is to maybe give the one you're leaving behind something to chew or a puzzle food toy (stuffed Kong) or something. That way they get a special treat and are otherwise occupied when you leave


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 25, 2012)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Yeah, I just ignore it, too. Mine are all well-exercised mentally and physically, so there's no real reason for them to be upset (except that they want to go LOL). They also all get alone time with me going to new places, visiting family, etc., so I don't feel too bad.
> 
> One idea is to maybe give the one you're leaving behind something to chew or a puzzle food toy (stuffed Kong) or something. That way they get a special treat and are otherwise occupied when you leave


I got all the way to the bottom before reading this...and it took the words out of my mouth! 

Crate one with a food puzzle, the one going on the walk may get the "uh...where's mine??" thing going. Then leave the room and grab the leash (out of sight of the other crated dog) and everyone is happy!


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

My dogs do this when I take one out to play ball and leave the other inside. They're just jealous and want to be the one who is playing. I'm with sass, I just ignore it and do whatever I need to do. I think what's arguably more important is that you don't come BACK (or at least not in the door) while the dog is barking and carrying on.


----------

